# Wheels for a 2011 peugeot x250



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have 4 15 inch steel wheels from a 2011 Autocruise Starfire if any one wants them. Also a genuine 4 15 inch wheel trims from the above with the chrome Peugeot logo in the middle. Pm if interested.

Also a genuine 4 x 15 inch Fiat wheel trims, perfect but one has a small piece of paint missing on the edge.

Bob


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

would be helpful if we knew where you were located Blobsta.
Are the Fiat wheel trims blue or red. have PM you

cabby


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

cabby said:


> would be helpful if we knew where you were located Blobsta.
> Are the Fiat wheel trims blue or red. have PM you
> 
> cabby


Sorry Cabby, just looked at the Fiat ones. They are silver with the red and chrome Fiat logo in the middle.

Bob


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd be interested in one of the wheels if splitting. Also one of the Fiat trims.

Kev


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

WildThingsKev said:


> I'd be interested in one of the wheels if splitting. Also one of the Fiat trims.
> 
> Kev


Kev, if Cabby does not want them, then no problem. The rest will go to the bin.

Bob


----------

